# DecalGirl Custom Skins?



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

I was sure I read somewhere here that DecalGirl offered a custom skin service?  I've looked on their site and here but can't find any mention of it now!  Did I imagine it?


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

You definitely didn't imagine it  It's a little tricky to find on their website, so here's a direct link to the form: http://www.decalgirl.com/page.view/customwork.htm


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

